# Clover's Lambing Thread!



## luvmypets (Nov 1, 2016)

Here we go again! Both girls are bred by... Guess who? "Baby" Ras is going to be a dad. We were going to castrate him early on but we didnt have the right tool to expand the band. To make a long story short he bred Rosie and Clover. Ugh everytime I think about the breeding its weird. I have talked to multiple people, and everyone has assured me the breeding will be fine as long as it doesn't become a habit. 

Girls are most likely due in february, already have plans to alter the lambing jug, to make it two instead of one. Also, gonna get ras a buddy, I have my eye on a Romney wether. We shall see. Rosie was drying up, but here udder seems to be getting bigger(golf ball size). Clover is a FF(can I say that with sheep?) and no udder development yet. 

First pic is clovey sec pic is rosie.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 1, 2016)

I can't wait!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh Ras 
Excited to see the progression and then the babies!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2016)

I think the term FF is used with sheep and goats... Grats on having the next generation in the oven. I don't think line breeding is any issue, but like was said, you don't want to do it over too many generations. I'm following and waiting on updates and future pics


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 2, 2016)

Are you going to likely to improve your lambs by this cross? Not likely, but you also aren't likely to hurt the lambs either. Lots of breeders do close line breedings all the time.

I accidentally bred half siblings a couple years ago. They bred through a fence. I really liked the baby so this year I bred the same ram to another closely related ewe (I had sold the half sister). She's not quite as closely related, their moms are half sisters, but they have different sires.

I would highly recommend castrating Ras ASAP and, if you are planning to breed your ewes next year, find the best ram you can afford and of a type that will improve your flock in the direction you want to go. For example, if your goal is wool, find a ram with a fleece that will improve your ewes fleeces (conformation is also very important). If you want meat animals, pick a good meat sire, etc. If you just want cute, choose a ram with no structural defects and a good temperament.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 2, 2016)

purplequeenvt said:


> Are you going to likely to improve your lambs by this cross? Not likely, but you also aren't likely to hurt the lambs either. Lots of breeders do close line breedings all the time.
> 
> I accidentally bred half siblings a couple years ago. They bred through a fence. I really liked the baby so this year I bred the same ram to another closely related ewe (I had sold the half sister). She's not quite as closely related, their moms are half sisters, but they have different sires.
> 
> I would highly recommend castrating Ras ASAP and, if you are planning to breed your ewes next year, find the best ram you can afford and of a type that will improve your flock in the direction you want to go. For example, if your goal is wool, find a ram with a fleece that will improve your ewes fleeces (conformation is also very important). If you want meat animals, pick a good meat sire, etc. If you just want cute, choose a ram with no structural defects and a good temperament.


Im going for wool, so Im thinking a Romney or possibly Gotland or Shetland. Really depends on what is in my area. Ive been saving to get Ras castrated, its a pricey surgery but as you said needs to be done ASAP. He actually has a longer fleece with a nice crimp which surprised me considering the cross he is. As always thank you for the advice


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 2, 2016)

Hope everything goes well!

If you're going to get Ras wethered, you wouldn't need to get a wether companion for him - he could be the companion to whatever ram you get.  And until you get a ram, he could stay with the rest of the sheep.  You won't need a ram until much closer to next year's breeding season.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 2, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Hope everything goes well!
> 
> If you're going to get Ras wethered, you wouldn't need to get a wether companion for him - he could be the companion to whatever ram you get.  And until you get a ram, he could stay with the rest of the sheep.  You won't need a ram until much closer to next year's breeding season.


Yea, that's true. I just keep thinking back to when Rosie had him and poor clover was so lonely by herself. I mean she could see them, but you could tell she definitly felt left out. Im such a softie for them lol. With my new plan with the lambing jugs, he would have to be in the next stall over. Though now that I think about it he gets along with the alpacas pretty well.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 3, 2016)

This is the day I brought them home 




Its always weird to see how far they have come


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 14, 2016)

Clover is getting chubby! You can see her belly getting round.



 

I know Rose is pregnant, Im thinking another single.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 16, 2016)

I think I felt Rose's baby last night! She started squirming when I felt her belly, all good signs. I think I felt possibly a leg or something. Could just be me being optimistic, and she was moving so much it was hard to tell. 

Clover still has me wondering, but Ras doesn't try anything with her so I have my hopes up. Also, Clover is getting rounder, so I think she has got something.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 28, 2016)

Woop woop! Can't contain my excitement 

Clover, sorry but that wool aint foolin no one! ETA: I felt a little bag coming in, bout the size of a ping pong ball! 












Rosie







Her bag is starting to come in 

We are right on track for jan-feb lambs


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 28, 2016)

Heres a few more


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm really happy for you.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 28, 2016)

Take some deep breaths - you have a long way to go!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2016)

Loe when they star showing baby bumps! So cute!


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 8, 2016)

There is no way Rosie will let me feel her belly. I even put my hand on her side and she bucks and freaks out, and she doesn't need the stress. She is really calm nowadays. She only runs for food, and overall she trots. I also noticed Clover slowed down a lot. As she normally is frisky and running around, now she is slow and steady. Rosie has a bag about the size of an apple now, and clover has no change to her bag. Im a little nervous to be lambing this early, but I am confident the girls will do alright. Also, both girls have a great weight. 

I know Rose looks like she has a swayback, but it is actually the patch of shorter wool she has on her back. After she had Ras she started loosing wool, including a lot on her back. We didn't get them sheared so it looks strange. 


 

No new pics of clover, she doesn't have much of a belly change.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 2, 2017)

Can't wait for your lambs!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 26, 2017)

Got some pictures yesterday and thought I would update. So wow I am surprised we do not have any further development on either of them. No change of bags on either of them. Only thing I have noticed is that Clover gets a bit grouchy when I feel her belly where before she didn't before. I also noticed Ras trying to mount Clover yesterday, but his part wasn't out so I am not really sure what he was doing. I remember something similar happened last year when I brought Rosie into Reggie, and she had Ras two months later so I am hopeful-ish. 

Compared to last year, Rosie is in great condition.. And huge! 


 



 

And here is the big one! Blurry but really shows how big she is.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2017)

Gosh... I don't know how you can tell the health/shape/condition of the animal under all that wool!   They look "fat" but in reality might be all skin and bones under that blanket. I guess you just have to handle them and feel their ribs and along their spine to know for sure. I can see that your Rosie is a lot more filled out than back when she was really thin.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 26, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Gosh... I don't know how you can tell the health/shape/condition of the animal under all that wool!   They look "fat" but in reality might be all skin and bones under that blanket. I guess you just have to handle them and feel their ribs and along their spine to know for sure. I can see that your Rosie is a lot more filled out than back when she was really thin.


Oh I know it can be hard to tell, but in using the body score (feeling along the spine) I know she is good.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 6, 2017)

Rosie is finally getting a bag so we should be about a month or so out from lambing. She is huge, and I can tell she is just as ready for her baby as I am! I am confident she will have her baby without any problems. Clover just keeps me guessing, so we will see..


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 18, 2017)

We are getting very close! 

From this morning



 

From yesterday


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2017)

As most of you know Rosie lambed twins that will be a month old this week! Clover has started to bag up and is laying down more. She is still very active but I can tell she is getting miserable.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## luvmypets (Apr 11, 2017)

Clover has her milk, I was feeling her udder and a long stream of thick yellowy colostrum came out! Her vulva is pink and swollen, Im getting pretty excited!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 12, 2017)

Here are some pics from last night at around 10:30 PM


----------



## luvmypets (May 6, 2017)

Im so bad at keeping all my threads updated, Clover had a ram lamb at 12:04 AM easter sunday. His name is simon and he is the sweetest little guy. He will be three weeks tommorrow


----------

